# Tea Tree OIL



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

As i was reading i seen Play Gyms made from Tea Tree - now my guess is the Actual Tee Tree Oil that is Toxic to birds come from the Tea Tree itself - so I can't comprehend how the tree itself would be safe if the oil is killing?

So I went on a search and came up with this 

http://www.exoticbird.com/gillian/teatree.html

this one lists Tea Tree Oil as TOXIC under household toxins 

http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/non-toxic-for-birds.html

*
*MEDICATION and natural remedies containing tea tree oil, which contains the oil of the melaleuca tree, as well as all over-the-counter medications should be kept out of the reach of parrots.*
http://mikeoso.homestead.com/Safety.html

this site actually lists the tree in the Harmful section 
http://www.tgpa.com/Plants.html

only site i can find the tree listed by either Tea Tree the scientific name 


But If the oils that come from the tree is toxic then its my understanding the Tree itself would be toxic as well SINCE they could very well get the oils from the tree


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Wait.. Tea tree is toxic to birds? I use tea tree shampoo. Even though it gets washed out, is there any risk? :O


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Justin said:


> Wait.. Tea tree is toxic to birds? I use tea tree shampoo. Even though it gets washed out, is there any risk? :O


I've asked because that used to be the only shampoo/conditioner I used as well as with my daughter - We used Paul Mitchell and its the only thing that worked on her tangles(their detangler ) and i was told not to use it 

even after explaining that After it's washed out you can't even smell it any more 

SO i'm not sure on that


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I do know that the *essential oil* can be toxic. The oil is exstracted from the *leaves. *I have given my birds the melalueca flowers to nibble on and used the branches as perches with no problem. In the US they are also called paperbark trees. Flowers are also called Bottlebrush in the US.

Alot of sites lump the whole plant or tree as toxin, when in reality it is specific portions of the tree/plant/fruit.

Ir's the same as we hear that avoacado is toxic...which is the fruit part that is. I have given my tiels avacado _*leaves*_ for years, and found that it was also a natural antifungal and immune stimulant when the parents fed the chicks in the nest.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't trust it, I have heard of it killing cats  And even a lady who had to rush her lovebird to the vet because she put a drop on her lovebirds scratch. I really don't like the smell of it either. Here is a link that I found http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1531749/the_little_known_dangers_of_tea_tree.html


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I don't trust it, I have heard of it killing cats  And even a lady who had to rush her lovebird to the vet because she put a drop on her lovebirds scratch. I really don't like the smell of it either. Here is a link that I found http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1531749/the_little_known_dangers_of_tea_tree.html



I read that about the cat and lovebird too 

I don't like the PURE Tea Tree oil (essential oil) it does smell bad I had to get some a while back(before birds) to add to my daughters shampoo when we had a problem with lice (they dont like it so once we got rid of it I wanted it to stay gone for good) and SINCE i'm not a beautician I couldn't go buy Paul Mitchells Tea Tree Oil shampoo,conditioner etc. (my mom is and always bought it for us and Mailed it to me BUT now with the birds I had her stop) 

but the Paul Mitchel Tea Tree Oil shampoos isn't as bad as the essential oil at least to me its not 


but I do really hate not being able to use the Paul Mitchell Shampoos and stuff IT was great and its the only thing that cleaned my daughters hair well (she never ever had dandruff when using it - use Dandruff shampoo and she always has it) and her hair is always full of tangles no matter how much its brushed(she has naturally curly hair like me ) and his products just rock! but Since the birds I've not allowed it in the house


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The pure oil would be much more concentrated than the amounts that occur naturally in the leaves etc. I don't know anything about the safety of this tree in general, but it's always much easier to get a toxic dose from a concentrated substance. Eucalyptus oil is also toxic but the trees themselves are bird-safe.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

So the shampoo is a no no? Crap... I don't know what I'm going to do, because thats the only shampoo I can use. I have very sensitive skin, and dandruff, and any other shampoo makes my skin itch really badly (worse than the water makes it--thats right the water makes my skin itch). I'll start looking for a new shampoo, though. Any suggestions?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Justin said:


> So the shampoo is a no no? Crap... I don't know what I'm going to do, because thats the only shampoo I can use. I have very sensitive skin, and dandruff, and any other shampoo makes my skin itch really badly (worse than the water makes it--thats right the water makes my skin itch). I'll start looking for a new shampoo, though. Any suggestions?


Nutragina is for sensitive skin 
ok i know i spelled that wrong lol 

There have been times Water makes me itch I just thought I was weird or something and it seems the hotter it is (which isnt very hot cause i can't stand hot water LOL) the more I itch the feeling is i think what makes me itch it feels like the water is pulling something out of my skin and then i start itching


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Justin said:


> So the shampoo is a no no? Crap... I don't know what I'm going to do, because thats the only shampoo I can use. I have very sensitive skin, and dandruff, and any other shampoo makes my skin itch really badly (worse than the water makes it--thats right the water makes my skin itch). I'll start looking for a new shampoo, though. Any suggestions?


My Mom gets itchy skin from normal soaps and shampoos so I got her this http://www.greenbeaver.com/body_washes and she is not itchy anymore  I think it is neat that it has GSE (grape fruit extract) in it, since that is what I use to clean cages with


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

OO thanks for the ideas guys. I like the sound of that Green Beaver stuff!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I still think all the people around me cannot be wrong about Tea Tree!
We are talking over thirty odd qualified bird people. With years of experience.
You can say what you like about the concentrated product. But our birds should never be treated this way.
Turpentine comes from PineTrees yet we use the wood as perches, should we stop using them as well. This will kill.
Oh! when I think about it we better stop using Eucalyptus perches, due to the eucalyptus oil, which I guarantee is toxic to most living things, if swallowed. 

The parrots in Aussy live in Gum trees because that is one of the most common type of trees there. Or are going to tell me they do not chew at the bark? I posted the picture of a Aussy bird on a Paperbark chewing the bark.
I would not put any of my pets at risk, it is not my style. And that is why I let them fly free in the house. it is still a cage I know.
Today they got Rewa Rewa (Native Honey Suckle) to pick at the flowers and leafs. 
If it is good enough for birds in the wild it is good enough for me.
Better that, than chewing on Plastic made from Hydrocarbons.
I think the point is in moderation some things are Ok and or are good, even beneficial. That odd glass of wine.
We are not talking about giving our birds massive overdose of the stuff.
My health would be compromised without salt, due to the amount I sweat when working hard in the sun. I need to take on some salt.
But we all know the dangers of overdosing with salt. 
Sorry about the ramble. But some people can become over protective. Our birds are only just one step away from being wild, they are not domesticated. And as such they do have some clues to their own needs.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...when I was researching the benfits and nutrient content of Hibiscus a tea can be cooling and soothing to skin, and helps releive itchiness. It made me wonder if this might be benefical for plucking tiels (???)


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

clawnz said:


> I still think all the people around me cannot be wrong about Tea Tree!
> We are talking over thirty odd qualified bird people. With years of experience.
> You can say what you like about the concentrated product. But our birds should never be treated this way.
> Turpentine comes from PineTrees yet we use the wood as perches, should we stop using them as well. This will kill.
> ...




wow nothing like getting offensive over a simple post 

Because I refuse to put my birds in danger and use things that are obviously toxic - I'm a bad person because I don't agree with you and your buddies

its fine you do it - and feel safe about it thats all fine and dandy 

but no I won't use things that is on several toxic lists 

and yes this means I put a stop to using Tea Tree Oil shampoos Even if it was the only thing that worked on mine and my kids' hair, I do not allow no one in my house that smells like they showered in their body spray/Cologne/perfume/hair spray 

i stopped buying scented candles (which we love) , I no longer use any air freshener or carpet deodorizers or anything else with a scent 

so if that makes me a bad bird owner because i refuse to use things that are toxic - then so be it I'll deal with that


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I got pine for the shelf in my closet I checked that it was untreated had no sap or little areas where toes could get stuck and is at least two years old. I read somewhere that, that was the best pine to get. Yup Iam paranoid but I want Spike to make it to atleast 30  Iam sure everyone wants their tiels to live a long healthy life  and we all know how much trouble Spike can get himself into http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=11445


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> It made me wonder if this might be benefical for plucking tiels (???)


Hibiscus is bird-safe (my guys love to chew up the blossoms) so it wouldn't do any harm to try it. However the natural anti-plucking spray that I've heard of uses calendula and chickweed. I've also heard of using aloe vera but it's recommended for short term use only.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

These are not my buddies. And I would think have sound qualifications. They are just people that I talked to while trying to get the message out there about Tweety. Except the Zoo, which I contacted to discuss safe trees, and your concerns. Most I had never spoken to before.
They are very professional people. I can give you all the contact phone numbers so you can contact them if you wish? Vets, Petshops, Birdbarn, Zoo, Bird Rescue, SPCA. and a few breeders.
Most just laughed and said how these things can get blown out of hand, and yet there is no solid evidence that any bird in the wild or in a cage has got sick or died from eating or chewing Manuka. We know our own parrots here in New Zealand eat the leafs, which according to some on here are the most toxic part of the tree. 
I am not saying you have to use Manuka or Paperbark. I'm just saying there is good evidence that the birds in the wild do use them, which is more than can be said for any evidence against them. Again did you look at the pix of the native bird in Aussy eating/chewing on Paperbark gum? I think not, or maybe you think I put it together in Photoshop.
It is you guys that are spreading malicious gossip, with no hard evidence.
All you have pointed to is concentrates. Not Natural items.
If you can give me any contact details of anyone anywhere in the world, I am happy to talk to anybody who has hard facts re ill health of birds re Manuka or Paperbark. then I will go back to the Zoo and tell them they are putting all their birds at risk. But until then I am more than willing to keep using it. And will keep it on my list of good woods.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

http://www.parrotrescuecentre.com/educational_articles_results.cfm?ArticleID=34
Quote: 
Date: 30/05/05 
Title: Pet Parrot and Foreign Body Ingestion

As an avian veterinarian, I frequently encounter problems with pet parrots that chew on inappropriate items and consequently end up in trouble. Many owners dont realise that parrots beaks grow continually like our fingernails, also, like our fingernails, their beaks require work to keep them trimmed and manageable. Parrots chew to keep their beaks in shape. In the wild, they chew on branches, seed pods nuts etc. In captivity, it is the owners responsibility to provide appropriate items for their pets to chew in order to shape and groom their beaks.

When pet parrots do not have enough appropriate chewable items, they chew on anything that is available. In a sparse and boring cage environment, often the only thing to chew on is seed. As a result, the pet parrot eats constantly and then suffers from obesity related problems. If pet parrots are allowed unsupervised, free range of the house, they will chew on furniture, wood trim, electrical chords, metal ornaments, lead weights on the bottom of curtains etc., and will either poison themselves or poison their relationship with their owners.

For the purpose of this article, I will concentrate on several recent cases where the pet parrot has ingested/swallowed foreign material. (Most of which was supplied by well-meaning but misguided owners).

One sad case involved a little purple-crowned lorikeet that was brought to the surgery weak, thin, vomiting and near death. Unfortunately, the bird died shortly after being admitted. A subsequent post-mortem examination revealed that the stomach was impacted with coarse, fibrous material that resembled coconut fibre. The owner was contact and confirmed that the nest-box provided consisted of a coconut shell with the outer husk still attached.
Another case involved a single, pet cockatiel that was rushed to the surgery in a similar, serious condition. The little bird had been lethargic and vomiting for several days. It was near death when presented and also died shortly after being admitted for treatment. A post-mortem examination revealed that the stomach was impacted with blue, fibrous material. When the distraught owner was contacted, she realised that the bird had been chewing on a certified bird safe toy that incorporated blue fibre tassels as part of the toy.

The list continues. Fortunately more observant owners noted the subtle signs of their birds not being well before it was too late. In these cases it was possible to save their pets. Cockatiels, budgerigars, galahs, sulphur crested cockatoos have all been presented and treated for foreign body ingestion. Many of these pets have chewed on the towel covering their cage, the woven rope perches sold as being bird safe, fibres of carpet and curtains, you name it and your parrot will chew on it.

How can you prevent the pitfalls of foreign body ingestion?
- Provide plenty of healthy, natural alternative for your pet to chew
- Avoid using towels or cloths with loose threads as cage covers
- Dont buy and toys with rope, chord or tassels
- Dont furnish your cage with woven, fibre, rope perches commonly sold in pet stores
- Supervise your pets when they are out of the cage
- Dont allow them to pick at carpet fibres or upholstery

INSTEAD

- Provide them with rough bark perches from Australian native trees (paper bark, bottle brush, melaleuca, wattle, gum etc.
- Treat perches as disposable (they are there to be chewed)
- Provide fresh, green leafy branches from Australian native trees for the birds to chew (not only do parrots wear their beaks by chewing this foliage, they also gain trace elements and minerals to enrich their diet)
- Provide gum nuts, seed pods, the nutty pods left after a plant flowered.

These are all favourite parrot treats that are healthy and natural.

By being a knowledgeable and responsible parrot owner, you can avoid the pitfalls and heartache of your pet dying or becoming seriously ill from chewing inappropriate and dangerous items.

Authoreter Wilson 
Link:http://www.parrotrescuecentre.com/peter_wilson.htm 

Link only: http://www.cboc.org.au/birdscaping.html


Link only: http://habitatplants.com.au/media/A_garden_for_birds.pdf

Link only: http://www.petdirectory.com.au/?page=directory&country=all&section=3&ldoc=3007

These just about say it all? And the top one says leave the bark on, so your birds can chew it.
You have to agree, Tweety in the year I had her, never chewed up anything I had not given her. And loved her natural treats. She had the chance to do whatever she pleased in my house.
In one year Tweety came from being a non flyer non walker timid little girl to a healthy girl. Who could fly and stood up and walked. I do not think she would of done this if she had not been on a good diet and exercise.
Now, I am into Day 11 with the Newbies and they already keep to the conservatory, even with the doors open to the house. They could chew my orchids, or Frangipanies.
But no, they stay on the Play Gym except when they come to the open cage for food or water.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I totally agree. What I think is forgotten though is that names can be different. Our ti or ee tree can be different, but ok than what is classified with that name in other countries.

A silly example is that usa's biscuits are our scones. Their cookies are our biscuits.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Ok! Let me try and clear this up. I think I can see why you think I am talking about the tree (Tea Tree Melaleluca - alernifolia) that the oil comes from.

I did reference more than one of my thread comments to this tree (Tea Tree - Manuka - Leptospermum scoparium). Manuka Honey comes from our (NZ) Tea Tree.

Quote: The common name "Tea Tree" is also shared with the related Melaleuca tree of Australia suggesting that both were used to make tea by Captain Cook.

So we are talking about different trees, that are related.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok that is all well and good BUT the wild birds Also eat a clay substance in the wild I want to think it is called MANU but not 100% sure I'd have to go find it again - but they eat that AFTER they've ingested something that is Toxic to them ! Where as unless the owner of a caged bird has that clay a Caged bird Can not eat it and get the toxics out of their bodies like WILD BIRDS CAN 


End of Conversations - I'm not going to argue over a tree that the oils from it is considered toxic or anything else 

and I am not going to call a different country just to educate them


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Parrots eat clay (Mineral) to help digest some fruits they have to eat when there is no safe fruit available. Some refer to it as 'Detox'

Refer: http://www.eytonsearth.org/clay-use-primitives.php

We should note that those type of fruits, we do not give to our birds 'Do we'. So it follows they do not need any special clay. Just the mineral block and cuttlebone.

We take away all the natural products they chew in the wild and replace them with man made toys, then give our bird supplements to replace what they would of got from the natural woods????????????
Man Made Toy Dangers are far greater than the natural items these birds pick on in the wild. 

I beg all those coming here.
Please, Please, research, do not put your birds at risk.
Good honest information can be got from your local Zoo, Avian Vet, and online.
*Manuka* and *Paperbark Gum* is safe, just some chose not to use it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> the wild birds Also eat a clay substance in the wild I want to think it is called MANU


Wild parrots are known to eat clay at a small number of locations in Peru - the best known are Manu and Tambopata. Clay-eating isn't known to occur in other areas and no one really knows why they do it in these particular places. Eliminating toxins is one hypothesis but parrots in other areas apparently get by all right without doing this. The soil in these areas is lower than average in minerals, so another hypothesis is that this might affect the quality of the local food supply and the birds might be eating the clay to get minerals.

Cockatiels aren't known to eat clay in the wild but I've read that Australian birds will eat burned wood (in an area that's had a fire), probably to help neutralize toxins. Bird charcoal or a piece of burned untreated wood gives our pets the same opportunity.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Quote from http://www.petdirectory.com.au/?page=directory&country=all&section=3&ldoc=3007
2. Melaleuca
Melaleucas are commonly referred to as “Paperbarks”. This is because the majority of Melaleucas produce a bark which the tree sheds. This bark can be given to birds to chew and they often shred it like paper. You can also provide Melaleuca bark for nesting birds such as finches. 

Now about the Clay Lick which is a Salt Lick.
What is the last thing we would give our birds, salt. 

Srtiels 
I would not use Hibiscus in any concentration on your birds, unless someone can confirm it is OK.
I have no clues how to help stop plucking. I do know most owners who have had this. Have torn their own hair out trying to stop it.
They are so bloody minded when they get locked into attitude.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Now about the Clay Lick which is a Salt Lick.
> What is the last thing we would give our birds, salt.


There's an article at http://vtpb-www2.cvm.tamu.edu/brightsmith/Clay lick seasonality AFA.pdf saying that it's hard to get enough sodium in the wild. Peruvian parrots (the ones eating the clay) have diets that are otherwise very low in sodium so it's beneficial to them. According to http://vtpb-www2.cvm.tamu.edu/brightsmith/Real dirt on clay licks.htm the sodium might be the primary reason for eating the clay, since other soils that are lower in sodium and higher in other minerals aren't being eaten.



> 2. Melaleuca


Melaleuca seems to be generally accepted as part of the native diet of cockatiels. All the following quotes are from Australian sources. From http://www.cockatielsociety.org.au/articles/health_and_diet.htm#Caged birds and diet :

"Extras, in the form of native tree branches with some bud or flower on them, are a great source of amusement for a pet bird. They will spend many idle hours stripping leaves and bark, and all the while a picture of contentment. Select from Callistemon, Grevillea, *Melaleuca* and Eucalypt. Just make sure that no pesticides have been used on the plant before you offer it to your birds. Oddly enough, *hibiscus* and calendula flowers are favourites as well."

Some other native treats:
http://www.budgieworld.net/About-Eucalyptus-tree-and-Budgerigar.aspx 
"…they feed on the Eucalyptus and Acacia and any nectar producing flowers. Many of the Australian parrots in the wild, such as the rosellas, various members of the cockatoo family, and Australian grass parakeets [budgerigars] (neophemas) feed on the eucalyptus trees. It is also common for budgies and cockatiels to devour fresh flowers from eucalyptus, grevillea and acacia trees."

http://www.burkesbackyard.com.au/factsheets/Birds/Cockatiels/624
"Native foods such as eucalyptus, wattle, casuarina, bottlebrush and *melaleuca* are also enjoyed by Cockatiels." 

http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts1/Pet_Cockatiel_Care.html
"Native branches also are a favourite of most cockatiels. Bottlebrush, Eucalyptus and Grevillea are all commonly found in backyards now and are a great source of entertainment for your bird as well. Small branches with leaves and flowers intact can be placed in the cage and your bird will spend hours totally destroying it. When the leaves and flowers are gone then the branches will be stripped of bark. This provides great exercise for them and also helps relieve boredom."

From page 20 of http://www.amazon.com/Guide-Cockatiels-Their-Mutations/dp/0958745587/
"Eucalyptus, with or without buds and flowers, Wattle, Casuarinas, Bottlebrush, *Melaleucas*, and Lucerne tree (a cattle fodder tree) are all enjoyed and recommended for cockatiels. There may be some benefits to feather luster from feeding Eucalypts because of the oils contained in their leaves…Seeding heads are particularly appreciated by all my birds, especially feeding parents. Wild oats, veldt grass and feed oats are readily taken."


----------

